
Most developers have never seen a successful project - charlieegan3
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/11/most_developers_never_seen_successful_project/
======
kazinator
> _study after study had shown that a small minority of software development
> projects could be judged successes_

You can define "success" to exclude whatever you want.

"Oh, but that wasn't a _True Scotsman 's_ word-processor with twenty seven
million users ..."

------
lolc
By their standards, most builders have never seen a successful construction
project.

